# Aramaic: Orasabbarachiasabbaramaia



## Mari5

Hello. I need help to translate a phrase from Aramaic into English or French or Italian.
I only know how it sounds. I can't write it.

The phrase is:

Orasabbarachiasabbaramaia

And then:

Scirabassana

I thank everybody who wants to help me.

Mari


----------



## amikama

Hello.

Are you sure it's Aramaic? 
Where did you find these words? Do you have more information about them?


----------



## Mari5

Hello Amikama, thanks for your answer. 
I think that "maya" should stay for "heaven" and "bara" for earth. It's a religious text. I'm not sure it's aramaic...but it should. I' ve already said I can't write it, but I can pronunciate.


----------



## cherine

Hello Mari5,

You must provide sufficient context to get helpful answers. Where did you find this? A book? What is the title of the book? Online? What is the URL of the page you found it?... whatever information you can provide about this would help us help you.
And please take a moment to read the forum rules.

Thanks,
Cherine
Moderator


----------



## Mari5

Thanks


----------



## rayloom

Mari5 said:


> Hello Amikama, thanks for your answer.
> I think that "maya" should stay for "heaven" and "bara" for earth. It's a religious text. I'm not sure it's aramaic...but it should. I' ve already said I can't write it, but I can pronunciate.



shmaya is heaven 
b-'ar'a is "in earth"
Are you sure it's not just the Lord's prayer, the part in Matthew 6:10 "Your kingdom come, thy will be done, in earth as it is in heaven."
In Aramaic that part would be: 
tīṯe malkūṯāḵ nehwe ṣeḇyānāḵ ᵓaykannā dəḇašmayyā ᵓāp barᶜā


----------



## Mari5

Thanks for you precious help. I Think it's a prayer or a praise. I don't think it's the part you quoted because the sound looks different. How do you read it?


----------



## rayloom

You can find several recitations on youtube. In general if you search "Abun d'bashmayo" or "the Lord's prayer in Aramaic" you'd get plenty of results.
Search for this one:
The Lord's Prayer in Aramaic (Abun d'beschmayo)
Notice that the final definite article has shifted from a long final -a to -o in Neo-Aramaic dialects, as such "heaven" would be pronounced shmayo instead of shmaya.


----------



## fdb

This does not look the slightest bit like the Lord’s Prayer in Aramaic. The only thing that looks Aramaic is “baramaia” (“in Aramaic”), and this is not part of the Pater Noster. Otherwise, I cannot see any Aramaic words here. But perhaps someone else will have more success.


----------



## Mari5

Slowly everything is taking a shape. I know that Aramaic is still spoken somewhere


fdb said:


> This does not look the slightest bit like the Lord’s Prayer in Aramaic. The only thing that looks Aramaic is “baramaia” (“in Aramaic”), and this is not part of the Pater Noster. Otherwise, I cannot see any Aramaic words here. But perhaps someone else will have more success.


It can be s.th. different and not a prayer, I hope to find s.o. who knows the meaning.
Thanks for your help


rayloom said:


> shmaya is heaven
> b-'ar'a is "in earth"
> Are you sure it's not just the Lord's prayer, the part in Matthew 6:10 "Your kingdom come, thy will be done, in earth as it is in heaven."
> In Aramaic that part would be:
> tīṯe malkūṯāḵ nehwe ṣeḇyānāḵ ᵓaykannā dəḇašmayyā ᵓāp barᶜā


Do you know how to say the words "devil", "glory", "holy", "curse"? Could you please write the pronunciation?


----------



## Drink

Mari5 said:


> Do you know how to say the words "devil", "glory", "holy", "curse"? Could you please write the pronunciation?



devil: sāṭān(ā)
glory: hḏar/heḏrā/haḏrā or šḇīḥ(t)ā or šḇīḥū(ṯā) or tašbāḥ(ā) or šuḇhār(ā) (possibly other words as well)
holy: qaddīš- (with the appropriate adjectival ending)
holiness: qḏoš/quḏšā
curse: lwāṭ(ā) or lawṭ(ṯ)ā or bḡan/baḡnā
to curse: l-w-ṭ (this is the root, the conjugation is complicated)
to bless: b-r-k (this is the root, the conjugation is complicated)

Also, while šmayyā is heaven, mayyā is water.


----------



## Mari5

> šuḇhār(ā)


An old pronunciation could be schabara (as an Italian I would write "sciabara")?


Drink said:


> devil: sāṭān(ā)
> glory: hḏar/heḏrā/haḏrā or šḇīḥ(t)ā or šḇīḥū(ṯā) or tašbāḥ(ā) or šuḇhār(ā) (possibly other words as well)
> holy: qaddīš- (with the appropriate adjectival ending)
> holiness: qḏoš/quḏšā
> curse: lwāṭ(ā) or lawṭ(ṯ)ā or bḡan/baḡnā
> to curse: l-w-ṭ (this is the root, the conjugation is complicated)
> to bless: b-r-k (this is the root, the conjugation is complicated)
> 
> Also, while šmayyā is heaven, mayyā is water.


I like this language more and more

"Chia" stays for "kia"


----------



## rayloom

Like Cherine said, more context would be helpful. Where did you hear it or learn it? And from whom?

Was there a special occasion like a certain holiday, Christmas, Easter etc? 

If you have certain meanings, can you tell us what the prayer/praise means, even in a generalistic way.


----------



## Drink

Mari5 said:


> An old pronunciation could be schabara (as an Italian I would write "sciabara")?



No, I think in modern dialects, it would have become something like šūhārā (because of a /β ~ v/ > /w/ change, and /uw/ = /u:/), if this word is still used, but šuḇhār(ā) is the classical form. It is possible that if a phrase were preserved by Italian speakers, it could have become "s(ci)ab(b)ara" over time.

Note that:
ḇ = /β ~ v/
ḡ = /ɣ ~ ʁ/
ḏ = /ð/
ḵ = /x ~ χ/
p̄ = /ɸ ~ f/ (but shifted back to /p/ in most cases even in Classical Syriac)
ṯ = /θ/


----------



## Mari5

rayloom said:


> Like Cherine said, more context would be helpful. Where did you hear it or learn it? And from whom?
> 
> Was there a special occasion like a certain holiday, Christmas, Easter etc?
> 
> If you have certain meanings, can you tell us what the prayer/praise means, even in a generalistic way.



Unfortunately not. I heard it in a Church. A man continued to repeat it many times but nobody knew the meaning.


Drink said:


> No, I think in modern dialects, it would have become something like šūhārā (because of a /β ~ v/ > /w/ change, and /uw/ = /u:/), if this word is still used, but šuḇhār(ā) is the classical form. It is possible that if a phrase were preserved by Italian speakers, it could have become "s(ci)ab(b)ara" over time.
> 
> Note that:
> ḇ = /β ~ v/
> ḡ = /ɣ ~ ʁ/
> ḏ = /ð/
> ḵ = /x ~ χ/
> p̄ = /ɸ ~ f/ (but shifted back to /p/ in most cases even in Classical Syriac)
> ṯ = /θ/


Thanks for these detailed and important information


----------



## Ghabi

Mari5 said:


> Unfortunately not


Moderator's Note: Then let's call it a day. Thank you everyone for their valuable contributions.


----------

